# Grilled Peaches with Mascarpone Cheese



## Constance (May 23, 2005)

Recipe courtesy Giada De Laurentiis

Olive oil
3 firm but ripe peaches, pitted, quartered
2 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons brandy
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
1/2 cup mascarpone cheese, room temperature
1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract
3/4 cup dry white winePlace a grill pan over medium-high heat or prepare the barbecue (medium-high heat). Lightly brush the grill pan or rack with oil. Place the peaches on the grill pan and do not move the peaches, otherwise you will not have those great grill marks. It takes about 2 to 3 minutes per side to get those grill marks. Grill the peaches until the grill marks are formed, slightly softened and heated through, about 5 to 6 minutes total.

Meanwhile, stir the sugar, brandy, and lemon juice in a medium bowl to blend. Set the brandy mixture aside.

As the peaches are ready, remove them from the grill and place them in a shallow baking dish. Top them with the brandy mixture, and toss to coat. Set aside for 15 minutes and allow to marinate, tossing occasionally.

Meanwhile, stir the mascarpone and vanilla in a small bowl to blend.

Divide the grilled peach mixture equally among 6 coupe dishes. Pour the wine over the peaches. Dollop the mascarpone mixture atop the peaches, and serve.

*Note: I haven't tried this recipe yet...can't find any mascarpone cheese in our little country town. Do you suppose I could substitute cream cheese?


----------



## Raine (May 23, 2005)

We do something very similar, but do them in a frying pan on the stove.  

It is really good.  We add rum to ours as well.


----------



## HanArt (May 23, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> Do you suppose I could substitute cream cheese?


 
Yes, but it won't be nearly as decadent!  

Found this substitution info at Cook's Thesaurus:

*mascarpone = mascherpone = Italian cream cheese Pronunciation: *mas-car-POH-nay* Notes: *A key ingredient in tiramisu and zabaglione, mascarpone is velvety soft, slightly acidic, and expensive. Although Italian in origin, the name is said to come from the Spanish _mas que bueno, _"better than good." It's usually sold in tubs. Use it soon after you purchase it since it's highly perishable. *Substitutes: *Blend 8 ounces softened cream cheese with 1/4 cup whipping cream. OR Blend 8 ounces softened cream cheese with 1/4 cup butter and 1/4 cup cream OR Blend 8 ounces softened cream cheese with 1/8 cup whipping cream and 1/8 cup sour cream. OR Whip ricotta cheese in a blender until smooth (lower in fat)


----------



## Constance (May 24, 2005)

*Mascarpone cheese*

Thanks for the info, HanArt! 
Next time we make a trip down the road to Sam's, I'll see if they have some of the real thing.


----------

